# Ψηφίστε τον Σπυρίδων ή τον Σπυρίδωνα;



## skam (Oct 1, 2015)

Είδα κάπου στο φατσοβιβλίο, μια ανάρτηση όπου κατηγορούσαν για αγραμματοσύνη ένα μαθητή, υποψήφιο σε μαθητικές εκλογές, γιατί είχε αφίσα που έγραφε: 

"σε αυτές τις εκλογές ψηφίζουμε
Σπυρίδων ......(και το επώνυμό του).

Επειδή το όνομά μου είναι Σπύρος "κόλλησα" λίγο. Σαν μια πρώτη εντύπωση νομίζω ότι το ορθό θα ήταν "Σπυρίδωνα". Αλλά μετά που το ξανασκέφτηκα και το "Σπυρίδων" δεν με ξένιζε στην πρόταση. Σαν με την αλλαγή γραμμής που υπήρχε στην αφίσα το όνομα να αποκτούσε μια δική του σημασία, κάτι σαν ένα σύνθημα από μόνο του.
Με μια αναζήτηση στον google, είδα ότι το "τον Σπυρίδων" δεν είναι και πολύ ασυνήθιστο. 
Βέβαια το Σπυρίδων είναι αρκετά καθαρευουσιάνικο, και ξενίζει από μόνο του, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά είναι αποδεκτή μια τέτοια διατύπωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

Επειδή το είδα κι εγώ, πρέπει να προσθέσουμε ότι το επώνυμο δεν είναι στην ονομαστική αλλά στην αιτιατική και επομένως θα έπρεπε και το όνομα να αναφέρεται στην αιτιατική: *Σπυρίδωνα* Κοντόψαλμο-Αλληλούια (το επώνυμο είναι κατασκευασμένο, φυσικά).

Είναι πιθανό να πρόκειται όμως για, ας το πω έτσι, γραφιστικό λάθος. Με άλλα λόγια, να ήθελε να φτιάξει κάτι σαν:

................. ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ:
ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ ΚΟΝΤΟΨΑΛΜΟΣ-ΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΙΑΣ

δηλαδή να φαίνεται το ονοματεπώνυμο όπως στο ψηφοδέλτιο, σαν φίρμα σε μαρκίζα, και να τα έμπλεξε.


----------



## skam (Oct 1, 2015)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση, άλλωστε υπάρχει αισθητή διαφοροποίηση στα γραφιστικά του ονόματος, στην συγκεκριμένη αφίσα που είδα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Ή, για να το πούμε αλλιώς, στη σελίδα αυτή τα «Τον Σπυρίδων ΧΧΧ του ΥΥΥ» είναι λάθος και θέλουν «τον Σπυρίδωνα».


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Ένα από τα προβλήματα με τις αιτιατικές (και τις γενικές) των ονομάτων στον ψηφιακό κόσμο οφείλεται στο ότι το αγγλικό λογισμικό σχεδιάζεται με μια πτώση στο μυαλό των προγραμματιστών:

Subject: Nicholas Stamatakis
To: Nicholas Stamatakis
Property of: Nicholas Stamatakis

Σε κάποια βάση δεδομένων καταχωρείται το όνομα ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ και στην τοπικοποίηση του λογισμικού διαβάζουμε:

Θέμα: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ 
Προς τον/την: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ 
Ιδιοκτησία του/της: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ 

Μέχρι να μάθουν οι ξένοι προγραμματιστές τις ιδιοτροπίες των άλλων γλωσσών, οι γλώσσες θα ταλαιπωρούνται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

Φυσικά, αυτό μπορεί να το θεωρήσεις και πρόβλημα τοπικοποίησης (συνήθως επειδή ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει τη συνολική εικόνα του τι μεταφράζει). Π.χ., αν η μετάφραση γίνει:

Θέμα: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ
Παραλήπτης: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ
Ιδιοκτήτης: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ 

τότε no problemo...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Αυτό επιδιώκω κατά κανόνα, αλλά δεν είναι εφικτό σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Καλώς το ανέφερες, πάντως.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2015)

Σε ομαδικές επιστολές: 

Αγαπητέ κε: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ

 Μέχρι να μάθουν οι ξένοι προγραμματιστές τις ιδιοτροπίες των άλλων γλωσσών, οι γλώσσες θα ταλαιπωρούνται.
Αυτό δεν συνιστά έπαινο για τους Έλληνες προγραμματιστές.

Το οποίο μου θυμίζει κάτι άλλο: Παραδοσιακά στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία ή τυπογραφία, όταν δίνονταν τα στοιχεία ενός βιβλίου, στη σελίδα τίτλου κυρίως, το όνομα του συγγραφέα έμπαινε στη γενική.

ΣΤΡΑΤΗ ΜΥΡΙΒΗΛΗ
Η ΖΩΗ ΕΝ ΤΑΦΩ








Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (δεκαετίες, αλλά πώς και πότε; ) μπαίνει στην ονομαστική:

ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΜΥΡΙΒΗΛΗΣ
Η ΖΩΗ ΕΝ ΤΑΦΩ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 1, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ένα από τα προβλήματα με τις αιτιατικές (και τις γενικές) των ονομάτων στον ψηφιακό κόσμο οφείλεται στο ότι το αγγλικό λογισμικό σχεδιάζεται με μια πτώση στο μυαλό των προγραμματιστών.


Πράγματι. Το αντιμετωπίζω τώρα, σε κάτι εφαρμογές για τάμπλετ. Κόλαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

Earion said:


> Σε ομαδικές επιστολές:
> 
> Αγαπητέ κε: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ


Όλα αυτά προφανώς και λύνονται προγραμματιστικά, απλώς απαιτούν λογισμικό που με την καταχώριση ενός ονόματος στην ονομαστική θα προτείνει (για διόρθωση και επικύρωση) όλους τους κλιτικούς τύπους του ονόματος, με μικρογράμματη, κεφαλαιογράμματη και μεικτή γραφή. Ο πιο εύχρηστος τρόπος λύσης του προβλήματος με το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα και δεδομένη μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη μορφή του ονόματος θα ήταν κάτι σαν: Παραλήπτης: κ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ --- Αγαπητέ κύριε (Χάλια, με προβλήματα αν σου τύχει γυναίκα κλπ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2015)

Earion said:


> Σε ομαδικές επιστολές:
> 
> Αγαπητέ κε: ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΚΗΣ
> ...



Για τις ομαδικές επιστολές, επειδή συνήθως συντάσσονται με mail merging, τη Συγχώνευση Αλληλογραφίας όπως τη λένε στο Word, εκτός από την άγνοια ή τους ξένους προγραμματιστές (που στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα, γιατί στο Word τουλάχιστον που χρησιμοποιούν οι περισσότεροι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ελεύθερης προσθήκης πεδίων από τον χρήστη), μπορεί να φταίει η τεμπελιά, δηλαδή να βαρέθηκαν να προσθέσουν ξεχωριστό πεδίο για την προσφώνηση στην κλητική κι αντί γι' αυτό να βάζουν το ονοματεπώνυμο στην ονομαστική, όπως μπαίνει στην ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση (στη _σύσταση _που λέγαμε κάποτε).

Ωστόσο, μπορεί να μπλέξουν έτσι, γιατί έχουμε μερικά επώνυμα με στριφνές καταλήξεις άρα και κλίσεις.
Ψηφίστε Σπυρίδωνα Σπυρίδο. Και τον Κλέωνα. :-\

Πάντως, σε προσωπικές που μου γράφουν «Dear Nikos» —κι ας μην είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το ξέρουν, όντας αγγλόφωνοι— σε όσους έχω το θάρρος, το λέω: Nikos is my name but please call me Niko.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Αγαπητέ κύριε (Χάλια, με προβλήματα αν σου τύχει γυναίκα κλπ).



Κι αυτό λύνεται εύκολα στο mail merging προσθέτοντας κι άλλο πεδίο με το λεκτικό της προσφώνησης, με δύο τιμές: Αγαπητέ κύριε / Αγαπητή κυρία.

Ή τρεις, για να βολευτούν και οι οπαδοί του Mx.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2015)

daeman said:


> please call me Niko








The Velvet Underground and Nico, _Femme Fatale
_






The Velvet Underground and Nico, _I'll be Your Mirror_


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2015)

*The Velvet Underground & Nico vs Andy Warhol*

Το Cinemarian μας προσκαλεί να παρακολουθήσουμε δύο ντοκιμαντέρ για κάποιες από τις πλέον απαστράπτουσες καλλιτεχνικές φιγούρες των 60’s. Συνδετικός κρίκος είναι η θρυλική μπανάνα που κοσμεί το εξώφυλλο του πιο γνωστού δίσκου των Velvet Underground. *The Velvet Undergound & Nico (1967, 60΄) *ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που περιλαμβάνει σπάνιο μουσικό και κινηματογραφικό υλικό με την μπάντα επί το έργο σε στιγμές ηχογράφησης και *Σκηνές από την Ζωή του Άντι Γουόρχολ (Γιόνας Μέκας, 1968, 60΄)* με τους Άντι Γουόρχολ, Άλλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ, Νίκο και άλλους, σε οικείες και επαγγελματικές συναναστροφές.

Cinemarian, Γενναίου Κολοκοτρώνη 42, Αθήνα
06.10.2015 - 08.10.2015 - 21:00 - €2,5

http://www.debop.gr/events/the-velvet-underground-nico-vs-andy-warhol


----------

